# I got an RX1



## cosmonaut (Jun 15, 2013)

Well I must say this is probably the most amazing camera I have ever used. I can recover blown out highlights you wouldn't believe. The image quality at high ISO is amazing and the shutter is so quit you barely know it's taken a picture. Plus the Carl Zeiss lens is up there with the best I have ever used. 




Sony RX1 by Cosmonaut's, on Flickr


----------



## Robin_Usagani (Jun 15, 2013)

Nice!  I am jealous.


----------



## unpopular (Jun 15, 2013)

I am perpetually jealous of cosmo! He always has all the cool stuff.


----------



## Helen B (Jun 15, 2013)

Nice camera. I've been thinking about getting an RX1 for a while. Now I'll wait to hear more about the RX1R, which seems to be the version without the AA filter.


----------



## cosmonaut (Jun 22, 2013)

Helen B said:


> Nice camera. I've been thinking about getting an RX1 for a while. Now I'll wait to hear more about the RX1R, which seems to be the version without the AA filter.



 I think it will be the same debate as the D800/800E. You will most likely need a microscope as the 35mm on my RX1 is probably the best fixed focal length lens I have ever used. I have used Carl Zeiss lenses in the past and don't let anyone kid you this is not a rebranded Sony lens.


----------



## DiskoJoe (Jul 3, 2013)

cosmonaut said:


> Well I must say this is probably the most amazing camera I have ever used. I can recover blown out highlights you wouldn't believe. The image quality at high ISO is amazing and the shutter is so quit you barely know it's taken a picture. Plus the Carl Zeiss lens is up there with the best I have ever used.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You, my good man, can go to hell!!! j/k, of sourse. Im so jealous!!!!! I would kill for one of those little toys. Is that the optional viewfinder on the top? how do you like that? Im sure its really awesome.


----------



## DiskoJoe (Jul 3, 2013)

unpopular said:


> I am perpetually jealous of cosmo! He always has all the cool stuff.



IKR


----------



## cosmonaut (Jul 4, 2013)

So I was I an eight week induced coma in 2009 an I assure you I have probably already got an up close view of Hell.lol
I hope somehow you can get one. This is the electronic finder. The optical actually cost more. I guess because of that 
little blue emblem on it.






DiskoJoe said:


> cosmonaut said:
> 
> 
> > Well I must say this is probably the most amazing camera I have ever used. I can recover blown out highlights you wouldn't believe. The image quality at high ISO is amazing and the shutter is so quit you barely know it's taken a picture. Plus the Carl Zeiss lens is up there with the best I have ever used.
> ...


----------



## Nervine (Jul 4, 2013)

That is a beauty indeed!


----------



## Derrel (Jul 4, 2013)

I used to drive an RX-7. Fun little car!


----------



## DiskoJoe (Jul 5, 2013)

cosmonaut said:


> So I was I an eight week induced coma in 2009 an I assure you I have probably already got an up close view of Hell.lol
> I hope somehow you can get one. This is the electronic finder. The optical actually cost more. I guess because of that
> little blue emblem on it.
> 
> ...



LOL, youre a good sport cosmo.  So where are some test shots??? Id love to see what this baby can do.


----------



## cosmonaut (Jul 7, 2013)

Here are a couple. It has been raining solid for five days. If there is anyway you could ever swing one, do it.




Cherokee Rock Village by Cosmonaut's, on Flickr




Nascar 2 Nite by Cosmonaut's, on Flickr


----------



## DiskoJoe (Jul 8, 2013)

Thats nice. There are lots of things I would get before this would be a viable option. But it is awesome to hear you give it such a great endorsement.


----------



## cosmonaut (Jul 11, 2013)

DiskoJoe said:


> Thats nice. There are lots of things I would get before this would be a viable option. But it is awesome to hear you give it such a great endorsement.



 I know I have a problem when in my mind its ok to own a camera that cost more than my car.


----------



## DiskoJoe (Jul 11, 2013)

cosmonaut said:


> DiskoJoe said:
> 
> 
> > Thats nice. There are lots of things I would get before this would be a viable option. But it is awesome to hear you give it such a great endorsement.
> ...



Sounds like a cool problem to have. Im just waiting for the day I can get me some full frame action coupled with some zeiss glass.


----------



## TreeofLifeStairs (Jul 18, 2013)

What kind of car do you drive?


----------



## cosmonaut (Jul 22, 2013)

A 2001 Subaru Outback.


----------



## gsgary (Jul 23, 2013)

Should have waited for the RX1r no low pass filter


----------



## DiskoJoe (Jul 25, 2013)

gsgary said:


> Should have waited for the RX1r no low pass filter



I think I just found my next car!


----------

